# Anchoring in someone's chum slick



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Need some opinions .I'm just old school that when someone starts a visable chum slick I give that boat some room or at least anchor so the back of our boats are even, and I'm not in there slick .
My question is do you feel it's ok to take advantage of someone's established slick , by anchoring directly in it ? Or do you give them the area and move over .


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Anchoring close by in someone's chum slick is not right, nor is repeatedly making drifts close by through someone's chum slick. Happens all the time unfortunately. I am constantly amazed at the rude things I see people do out there and they have no idea what they are doing is wrong. All you can do is shake your head and have a good time in spite of them.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Depends. If it's a tourney and we are fishing for something big, I may be a little closer to the chum than normal. Normal, recreational day I'd stay away


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> Depends. If it's a tourney and we are fishing for something big, I may be a little closer to the chum than normal. Normal, recreational day I'd stay away


I am a little confused by you response. If it's a tourney you are ok with being a little closer. Normal, recreational day you would stay away. 
Have you ever consider to start and maintain your own slick. Tourney or Recreational?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Gene be happy the guy didn't put fenders over the side, raft up, board you, drink your beer, eat your sandwiches, catch a fish , bum a smoke, a light and then leave without even a "have a nice day". Almost any kind of etiquette is just about non existent these days.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Rude and deserves a bang stick to the lower unit.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

purple haze said:


> I am a little confused by you response. If it's a tourney you are ok with being a little closer. Normal, recreational day you would stay away.
> Have you ever consider to start and maintain your own slick. Tourney or Recreational?


I'm saying if we are fishing in a tournament and there are fishing busting near someone's slick, I would try to get closer to those fish. On a rec day, I wouldn't even think about it. I'm not saying I'm ok with following a slick, I'm saying I'm ok with following the fish. I will not jump in someone's slick. Period. I will try to get fish if they are busting. I was raised right and have respect as well as common decency. I'm not going to take something not earned.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

It sure is a good way to get a full spool of 50 lb power pro fed into your prop...:thumbup: Power pro is hell on prop shaft seals.:thumbup:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

If they knew you were running a slick and anchored in it its not right tournament day or non tournament day. Typical of our society today though.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

If they knew. I agree, it's wrong


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Rude, Crude and Socially Unacceptable*

That ain't what my momma taught me. You make your own chum slick and don't steal his hard work. Kind of like watching him catch the fish and taking the ones he releases before they swim away. Once you are in the mud it's hard to say how clean you are.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It's like the time I am standing in my front yard and a lady walks by and lets her German Shepard shit next to my mail box, as I am standing there watching in amazement. Then she just walks off. I am half way surprised she didn't look back wave and say your welcome.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Don't do it!!! if you want to fish in a chum slick make your own!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's just plain wrong.

Like moving in front of somebody that's working a Gobbler or running across somebodies trolling lines. It's like cutting in line at the buffet. Like trying to sit in somebodies seats at the BCS National Championship game. Like hitting on somebody's wife or girlfriend. Like stealing a child's ice cream cone. Like failing to stand for the National Anthem. Anybody that would do that would probably say the Taliban is just a social club. They would probably kick your dog when you weren't looking. They would come over and ask to borrow your chainsaw; then not bring it back till you went there and asked about it. They would step on your hand when you reached down to pick up some Mardi Gras beads. 

Just Un-American.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Really uncool...I've thought so many times, why is there not different flags for trolling, anchored fishing/chuming and distress...like diving flags


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I wouldn't do it unless it was a tourney and I could win a few bucks! 

Jimmy


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok, I have a follow up question. If some one is drifting through your chum line and on the their 4th or 5th pass 10ft away from your boat happens to get a fly line in their prop should you let them have all 800 yards of 30lb Jerry brown or just the first 750? Not that I would ever do anything like that. Just a what if kinda question.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Id only do it to a PFF member so I could have no interaction with them at all and read about it later. It's always nice to know how "lucky you are".


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't wrap my brain around the whole "it's ok on tourney day" mentality. Seems double screwed up to me. Taking advantage of someone else's work is what it is. If you wouldn't do it on a regular day but would if it potentially paid you money...you're a chum whore. Wrong is wrong, EVEN WHEN IT HELPS YOU ON TOURNEY DAY. What if tourney day came around and you set your own chum slick only to watch a competitor take a 50 pounder, fourty yards behind your baits? You'd prolly have your own pissy post on here, calling someone out.

The golden rule applies on tourney day, same as any other day...


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

It's as wrong as two boys in bed.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

As the Brits would say, it's just bad form.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

It appears the majority of opinions is no as is mine!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I can't wrap my brain around the whole "it's ok on tourney day" mentality. Seems double screwed up to me. Taking advantage of someone else's work is what it is. If you wouldn't do it on a regular day but would if it potentially paid you money...you're a chum whore. Wrong is wrong, EVEN WHEN IT HELPS YOU ON TOURNEY DAY. What if tourney day came around and you set your own chum slick only to watch a competitor take a 50 pounder, fourty yards behind your baits? You'd prolly have your own pissy post on here, calling someone out.
> 
> The golden rule applies on tourney day, same as any other day...


I hope you recognized my response was loaded with sarcasm.

"I wouldn't do it unless it was a tourney and I could win a few bucks!" c-mon tourney guys, find your own friggin fish!

Jimmy


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jjam said:


> I hope you recognized my response was loaded with sarcasm.
> 
> "I wouldn't do it unless it was a tourney and I could win a few bucks!" c-mon tourney guys, find your own friggin fish!
> 
> Jimmy


I wasn't referring to your post. Read the whole first page...


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I'd say he wouldn't do it to many times in one boat...Holey boats don't float that good.....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> I'd say he wouldn't do it to many times in one boat...Holey boats don't float that good.....


I can see the headline now, 'Chumuckla man arrested for shooting into an occupied boat, in reaction to a chum slick theft.' Really....or is it going to be a cordless drill?


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I always thought you were supposed to get close, that's why they call it a "_chum_" slick! :whistling:

See ya' out there, chums!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

jut stay out of it.
especially trolling back and forth threw it with customers on your charter in your little black skeeter. get your hands dirty and smelly and set up your trail for the fish to come up to your boat.
there could be a record or tournament winning fish coming up the slick from a 1/2 mile away ready to eat and you plow through the slick and run it off or troll through it and hook it a 100 yards from the people that drew it in.(and would probably lose it)
just be respectful to someone else time and effort. that's all.
just my 2 cents worth to the conversation.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ITS BS. I have stories about this kind of thing, but its now worth getting into.... I don't like to type that much....


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Do not fish close in popular spots; find your own and you wont have this problem. Fish farther and burn the fuel!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Prob not good*

Lines would get cut and tangled then you would have a big mess on your hands. That's why you should not do it. :no:


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

cobe killer said:


> jut stay out of it.
> especially trolling back and forth threw it with customers on your charter in your little black skeeter. get your hands dirty and smelly and set up your trail for the fish to come up to your boat.
> there could be a record or tournament winning fish coming up the slick from a 1/2 mile away ready to eat and you plow through the slick and run it off or troll through it and hook it a 100 yards from the people that drew it in.(and would probably lose it)
> just be respectful to someone else time and effort. that's all.
> just my 2 cents worth to the conversation.


Hmmm. There are a few inshore guides that run skeeter boats around here. One that comes to mind whose antics have been featured on the PFF on several different occasions comes to mind. The offender's last name wouldn't happen,to start with an "H" would it?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> I can see the headline now, 'Chumuckla man arrested for shooting into an occupied boat, in reaction to a chum slick theft.' Really....or is it going to be a cordless drill?


FMJ bank sinker.....I got these....Shhhhh....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> I can see the headline now, 'Chumuckla man arrested for shooting into an occupied boat, in reaction to a chum slick theft.' Really....or is it going to be a cordless drill?


Maybe he's referring that it could be at the marina or where he lived.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bravo87 said:


> I'm saying if we are fishing in a tournament and there are fishing busting near someone's slick, I would try to get closer to those fish. On a rec day, I wouldn't even think about it. I'm not saying I'm ok with following a slick, I'm saying I'm ok with following the fish. I will not jump in someone's slick. Period. I will try to get fish if they are busting. I was raised right and have respect as well as common decency. I'm not going to take something not earned.


so....if the fish are bustin near someones' slick, what made them start busing? i'm confused as gene said. but of course i live 300 miles north and i don't know how the fish feed. let us in on a little secret of yours.

jack


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

If you have to depend on someone else chumming up some fish and taking advantage of their hard work you might not be as good of a fisherman as you think...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

The first thing I thought about when I saw this post was the TV show "Wicked Tuna." I'm not sure how much of it is real, but they lose it when someone gets too close, not that I they shouldn't get upset.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't do it. Bad form, bad karma. Well aimed 3 oz. pyramid sinker usually does the trick.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

"Do not fish close in popular spots; find your own and you wont have this problem. Fish farther and burn the fuel!"

Respectfully, I submit that Team Recess burns more fuel in a month than the average person on this forum burns in a year.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Corpsman said:


> "Do not fish close in popular spots; find your own and you wont have this problem. Fish farther and burn the fuel!"
> 
> Respectfully, I submit that Team Recess burns more fuel in a month than the average person on this forum burns in a year.


also, hard to do when you are fishing the "king of the bay'" tournament.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

The boat that made the chum slick could possibly be in the tournament. Stay away!!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Googan trolling back and forth trolling over balloons .


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Googans...!!!


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Googan #2 
Anchoring behind our boat in the chum slick!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tim "Googan" is probably a lot nicer word than what I would call them. Almost a compliment. Sometimes you just have to shake your head and keep going.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Tim "Googan" is probably a lot nicer word than what I would call them. Almost a compliment. Sometimes you just have to shake your head and keep going.


Joey I can only agree , just shake your head . List a nice king to a boat anchor rope right behind the boat .


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I guess if your just to sorry or lazy to make your own slick just anchor up behind the ones working their tales off maintaining their slick. I'm sure they won't mind. of course we are in a tournament so I guess that makes it OK.
FAIR WARNING. if you cause me to lose a possible winning fish because your behind me trolling or anchoring or holding with your trolling motor, I will come and board your boat and throw all your gear overboard and dare you to say a word.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Alright I think this guy takes the cake . Lap # 27 circleng my boat up the chum line and back down . Some peoples kids!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Neck crank!
What's the boat name?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

cobe killer said:


> I guess if your just to sorry or lazy to make your own slick just anchor up behind the ones working their tales off maintaining their slick. I'm sure they won't mind. of course we are in a tournament so I guess that makes it OK.
> FAIR WARNING. if you cause me to lose a possible winning fish because your behind me trolling or anchoring or holding with your trolling motor, I will come and board your boat and throw all your gear overboard and dare you to say a word.


Go that far and you may just get a whoopin. Remember, there is always somebody better no matter how good you think you are.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

recess said:


> Alright I think this guy takes the cake . Lap # 27 circleng my boat up the chum line and back down . Some peoples kids!!


I would never be able to keep my cool in that situation Tim. Your a better man than me.

Good luck getting away from the knuckle heads.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That was just one , ourself and another boat in the tourney were side by side and this knuckle head was trolling between boats . I have water balloons ready for deployment , and could have reached them a couple times . Lol


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

if you set up your slick right next to a major channel.....you better expect some traffic which will confuse the googans, and make your chum slick less visible.


----------

